# custom woodworking?



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

I would have to say that the crown jewel of the woodworking side of my shop is the barely used markV shopsmith i inherited from my father. he always intended to use it for a side business, but ended up spending too much time at his regular job. I actually have one of his clocks right above my computer right now.

anyway, I was going to use the shopsmith quite a bit to make my own moldings, and build custom cabinets for my house. and the moldings got me wondering if there might be anything in custom moldings or some other small batch fine woodworking? either make in on an order basis, or when i find a good deal on some bulk lumber, cut some peices and hit either craigslist or ebay.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm curious.....what kind of moldings can you make on a Shopsmith ? Can you make casing and baseboard, for example ?


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

yes and yes, if i get a shaper (290 bucks new) I can even do curved pieces.


----------

